# Mixing Guinea Pigs & Rabbits



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Can you mix them in the same hutch? we have a very large outdoor hutch with run, we have 3 guinea pigs but I would love to have some rabbits, we kept them when I was a child and I miss having them.:sad:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi i think this is generally advised against,rabbits can easily injure a guinea pig,also they need different diets to keep them healthy


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Even though you often see them together in pet shops I think it is generally advised not to keep them together as rabbits can bully guinea pigs.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Not a good idea at all. Rabbits can fatally harm G.pigs. They often try to mount them and result in fatally hurting them. Also if Im correct rabbits have some type of bacteria that is fatal to G.pigs so if you were to get rabbits keep them separate from your piggies!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have kept a guinea pig with a rabbit in the past (when we knew no better and it was thought of as okay) but never again. I had a young guinea pig and dwarf rabbit that got on together okay but the piggy died and so I got another guinea pig to bond with the rabbit but that was a big mistake and I caught the rabbit attacking the poor guinea pig and she had a huge wound in her side that the rabbit had done. I have never ever put a guinea pig and rabbit together since and wouldn't advise anybody else to do it either. Rabbits have a very powerful kick and can kill or seriously injure a piggy.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

its best not to house them together but if they are friends some supervised play should be ok. My old rabbit was friends with both my beardies, and my ex housemates rabbit helped my hamster escape once and he was following the rabbit about. it was very cute. i wouldnt take my eyes of them tho. you can never be too careful.


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't house them together the rabbit might kill the guinea pig. But I'm sure some playing together would be ok.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its never ok to house a guinea pig and rabbite together for a huge amount of reasons. Most of them have been mentioned, they are different species, communicate differently and have different dietery needs just to add to whats already been said.


----------



## Jem29 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you all for your help.


----------

